# Brake Pedal Position Sensor Calibration Question



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Good question. When they return from the hurricane, ask Jerry directly. Why would you need to re-calibrate the sensor?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> Why would you need to re-calibrate the sensor?


You're supposed to do it if you replace the sensor, but I'm not sure as that's 100% necessary. 

We have had a couple of people here having problems they thought was the brake position sensor (brake lights staying on), but I think it turned out to be a brake peddle problem where the peddle wasn't consistently returning to the same position when the brakes were released. Calibration may seem like the right answer, but the fix was either to replace the sensor or fix the peddle.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Blasirl said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you need to re-calibrate the sensor?
> ...


My issue is with the pedal travel. I have bled and adjusted my brakes and there is more travel than any car I have driven. I read if the sensor is off, it can allow more travel. Everything else was improperly adjusted, I wonder if this is. If that's possible.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wasney said:


> I read if the sensor is off, it can allow more travel.


I'm not sure how. I'd start with brake basics: fluid level, bleed, etc.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm not sure how. I'd start with brake basics: fluid level, bleed, etc.


I have bled it twice, adjusted them more than that, and checked over everything multiple times. I had a rattling noise, but after replacing the hardware (the clips and rubber boots) it is gone. Some say it is normal that our pedals have more travel than most, but idk. I have a few inches of pedal travel before I feel the brakes catching and based on what I have read (other than adjusting and bleeding) this seems like it could be it. Maybe i will just ask to sit in a few gen 1s and hit the brakes. That way I can see if the amount of travel I have is normal or if I have excess.


----------

